# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Impotentie door psycho-farmaca

## robswart

ik gebruik al jaren psycho-farmaca (ik gebruik die term omdat het er in de loop der tijd nogal veel verschillende zijn geweest). momenteel slik ik citalopram en seroquel. heb al jaren last van impotentie. soms krijg ik nog wel een halfzachte erectie maar die houdt nooit lang stand :Mad: . heeft er iemand tips?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Robswart, 

Jammer dat er nog niet gereageerd is. Ik weet niet wat jij allemaal geprobeerd hebt, maar ik vond het volgende artikel op internet;

Antidepressiva en erectiestoornissen
Een vervelende bijwerking van antidepressiva is impotentie. Bij bijna de helft van de mannelijke gebruikers treedt dit neveneffect op. Het is vaak een reden met het gebruik te stoppen, maar een behandeling met antidepressiva duurt langer dan een paar weken. Stoppen met de middelen geeft kans op terugkeer van de depressie in een heviger vorm.
Antidepressivagebruikers worden door het gebruik van deze middelen ook vaak dikker. Gemiddeld wordt men 2 tot 2,5 kg zwaarder. Gewichtstoename is niet bevorderlijk voor de potentie.

Vicieuze cirkel
Een depressie gaat vaak gepaard met verminderde zin in seks en bij de man met problemen met het krijgen en vasthouden van een erectie. De druk om te moeten presteren en de angst om te falen kan de depressieve gevoelens versterken waardoor men in een vicieuze cirkel belandt.

Oplossingen
Een oplossing zou kunnen zijn om over te schakelen naar een ander antidepressivum die deze bijwerkingen niet of minder heeft.
Erectieproblemen kunnen ook effectief verholpen worden met erectiepillen. Ook in het geval van erectieproblemen die optreden tot maanden/jaren na het gebruik van de antidepressiva.
Ervaring heeft geleerd dat bij behandeling met erectiepillen het resultaat wel langer dan normaal op zich laat wachten bij antidepressiva gebruikers. Er wordt dus meer geduld gevraagd.
Voordat men overgaat tot één van deze mogelijke oplossingen is het belangrijk om te achterhalen of het gebruik van de antidepressiva de daadwerkelijke oorzaak is van de erectieproblemen. Er kunnen tenslotte ook andere oorzaken zijn.

Andere oorzaken
Tijdens een depressie kunnen erectieproblemen ook veroorzaakt worden door: suikerziekte, hoge bloeddruk, ongezonde levensstijl (roken, overgewicht, te weinig lichaamsbeweging, alcohol of drugs gebruik).
Bron http://erectiepil-voorlichting.nl/er...depressiva.htm

Ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt of dat iemand anders reageerd en jou hierbij kan helpen! Heel veel succes!

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## piet10

Alle ssri's geven dit probleem,erg vervelend.Het is ook heel lang ontkent door de producenten terwijl die best van deze bijwerking wisten maar de bewijzen zijn overduidelijk.

----------


## sietske763

klopt dat veel AD erectie/ejaculatie stoornissen geeft.
remeron heeft op dat gebied m.i
de minste bijwerkingen, viagra wil ook wel helpen, maar dat is troep.
wij accepteren na jaren wisselen van AD om dat probleem te verhelpen, dat het gewoon zo is, je geestelijk heel goed voelen vinden wij na veel gepraat toch het beste
en als je er gewoon langer tussen laat zitten, lukt het vanzelf wel een keer.
en gewoon knuffelen is toch ook erg fijn en belangrijk

----------

